# alpine 3558 help



## nicofrance (Nov 19, 2009)

hi everyone,

i am lucky man , i have bought the legendary alpine 3558 ( class a).

i have a question:
this amp will amplified in class a to 0W RMS at 9W RMS and in class a-b with the superior power amplification.
did you know in bridged mode the power limit of the class a amplification?

thanks a lot 

my configuration is: clarion drx9255
kef speaker or technology 165/k
alpine class a
morel ultimo 10 maybe


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

If you were a really lucky man, you would have a 3545...lol

Anyways, this amp (3558) does 4 x 60, 2 x 200w RMS @ 14.4v.....on paper anyways. Other than that, I don't understand what else you want to know.
Allan


----------



## nicofrance (Nov 19, 2009)

in 4 ohms : 
the first 9 W RMS of the 4 channels are pure class a
after the 9W RMS , it's class a/b 
=> 4x 60W 14,4V class a/b
=> 2x 200W RMS 14,4V class a/b
i want to know if i bridge the 4 channels to 2 channels, what is the limit of the transition class a to class a/b ?


----------



## nicofrance (Nov 19, 2009)

please another question.
have you had using class a amplifier for a subwoofer or a midbass woofer ?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Amplifier sonic quality is not that important for a sub, your ears just can't hear the difference. Also a sub takes far more power. At 9w you are far beyond the notch distortion of a class AB, and class A car amps are pretty much a farce anyway because they are just a class AB with a high bias. They will run hot and suck more power for a difference in sound that is unlikely to be heard. However, if you like the amp that is great, I like a few old alpine 35** amps and have run them in many systems. They don't make a lot of power (just rated it seems) but the sound is great and they look cool, quality of build is high. Note if you bridge an amp you get twice the distortion, or some distortions, but unlikely you will hear that either most quality amps are that clean and that is likely the highest quality amp Alpine ever made. I would say run it and see. I would have had it in my trunk and swapping wires in the time it took me to type this.


----------



## nicofrance (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks sqshoestring, i have read your message with attention. i love the 'sound class a" , if i can say this. 
i think ( with your previous mesage) i must buy another powerfull amp to amplified my morel ultimo 10. which amp could you recommend me?


----------



## SuprAlpinefanatic (Oct 31, 2010)

Allan74 said:


> If you were a really lucky man, you would have a 3545...lol


Well I guess I qualify then! Lol. One day, I'll hook it up to something....

I'll look around through my stack of vintage owner's manuals and tech pages - I tried to keep one of every Alpine literature befoe I left the industry in the 90s. PM me if you need more info - thx


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I run class D on subs, just because quality is not much of an issue on subs and I'd rather take the power savings. But under 400rms or so most cars can handle any kind of amp. How much power do you want? Another alpine or not? There is a 2x150 alpine I forget the number at the moment, they are hard to find. 3543 or something.


----------



## nicofrance (Nov 19, 2009)

i hesitate between my mcintosh mono (300W RMS at 4ohms) and a focal dual direct bridged(800w RMS at 4ohms).
the morel ultimo needs a lot of power ?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I still don't think quality is that big a deal on subs, having enough power from a reasonably clean amp is where its at.


----------

